# Just saw a boat stabbing around our dock



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

at Ono Island. They said they had two shorties, beautiful night for it.
No wind yet but soon as I head out tomorrow it will crank up I reckon.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

There have been several boats off the dock here tonight...I'm just east of you...and yes it is a beautiful night on the ICW.


----------

